# Rear Bumper Storage Box



## HappyCamper38

I custom made the brackets ($70) and I purchased the box from Home Depot ($30).
I plan to store all of the sewer hoses and such in there. I drilled 3/4" holes in the bottom to allow water to drain out.


----------



## huntr70

It looks real nice, but I would have that knocked off way to quickly.

I drag slightly exiting my driveway, not to mention some of these CG's and fuel stations.....

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy

It does look a little low but if there were some kind of hinge to allow it to tip up if caught. Sort of like an outboard motor. That would really help.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Looks nice and I'm sure it will be very handy to have back there. I will caution you to keep an eye on bumper steel around the area that it is welded to the frame. When we purchased our unit, the dealer indicated that we could hang a bike rack from the rear bumper and even sold us the rack. Soon after installing it, we found that the torsion of the rack was twisting the bumper and was ripping the steel near the welds.


----------



## HappyCamper38

Thanks, for the input. Just for reference, There is 18" of ground clearance from the bottom of the box. Also, the brackets are not welded to the bumper, I made an exactly spaced bolt pattern to straddle the bumper. You can see the detail in the first picture.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

HappyCamper38 said:


> Thanks, for the input. Just for reference, There is 18" of ground clearance from the bottom of the box. Also, the brackets are not welded to the bumper, I made an exactly spaced bolt pattern to straddle the bumper. You can see the detail in the first picture.


..but how much lower is it than the bumper? Hope it doesn't drag when you pull out of a "V" shaped location (gas station...parking lot...etc)


----------



## H2oSprayer

HappyCamper38 said:


> Also, the brackets are not welded to the bumper,


I noted that the brackets were not welded to the frame. What you will need to worry about is where the bumper is welded to the frame. The steel of the bumper is thin and will rip. Many have reported this same issue...Just trying to give you a heads up of what to keep an eye out for.


----------



## wolverine

I reinforced my bumper by welding some 2" angle iron to the frame and then bolting the bumper to the angle iron so it will never bend or break off.


----------



## jasonrebecca

It actually looks like they changed bumper styles. No more chincy aluminum cover over the bumper. Maybe they got smart and made it right finally.


----------



## HappyCamper38

H2oSprayer said:


> Also, the brackets are not welded to the bumper,


I noted that the brackets were not welded to the frame. What you will need to worry about is where the bumper is welded to the frame. The steel of the bumper is thin and will rip. Many have reported this same issue...Just trying to give you a heads up of what to keep an eye out for.
[/quote]

Thanks, I will keep an eye on it. I currently have less than 50 pounds in the box.


----------



## rames90

I like it! I've been keeping my eyes open for just the right sized box to do something similar with. I wanted to get the sewer fittings that don't fit inside the bumper and the little green bottle of propane I carry as lantern fuel out of the trailer.

The weight of the fittings and hose shouldn't be more than a few pounds. I was wondering what else you had stored in there that weighed up to 50 lbs? Toilet chemical and such, or is it just the combined weight of the box and mounting hardware that makes up most of the 50 lbs. (Or did you mean 5 lbs?)


----------



## HappyCamper38

rames90 said:


> I like it! I've been keeping my eyes open for just the right sized box to do something similar with. I wanted to get the sewer fittings that don't fit inside the bumper and the little green bottle of propane I carry as lantern fuel out of the trailer.
> 
> The weight of the fittings and hose shouldn't be more than a few pounds. I was wondering what else you had stored in there that weighed up to 50 lbs? Toilet chemical and such, or is it just the combined weight of the box and mounting hardware that makes up most of the 50 lbs. (Or did you mean 5 lbs?)


Thanks, I meant that I estimate the combined weight is no more than 50 pounds. It is very sturdy. I don't expect there to be any issues. As you said, I mainly wanted a utility box to get the sewer hose, fittings, and wooden blocks out of the other camper storage spaces.

Lowell


----------



## Sayonara

Nice job. I like the rear storage box concept.


----------



## Irishcampers

I really like this idea.

We installed our "sewer garage" slightly higher on our bumper. We used L brackets drilled into the top of the bumper, so ours sits a little higher than your set up. However, our trailer doesn't have the rear door that I see in your picture, so my set up probably wouldn't have worked for you.




























It is so convenient to just put the hoses and attachments in the box. We've driven hundreds of miles with this set up and it's been solid.


----------



## Patty

Irishcampers said:


> I really like this idea.
> 
> We installed our "sewer garage" slightly higher on our bumper. We used L brackets drilled into the top of the bumper, so ours sits a little higher than your set up. However, our trailer doesn't have the rear door that I see in your picture, so my set up probably wouldn't have worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so convenient to just put the hoses and attachments in the box. We've driven hundreds of miles with this set up and it's been solid.


----------



## Patty

IrishCampers,
How did you attach the box? Did you bolt through the back? You said it's secure. It looks nice.


----------



## Irishcampers

Patty said:


> IrishCampers,
> How did you attach the box? Did you bolt through the back? You said it's secure. It looks nice.


I had purchased four 4-inch L-brackets. The box is a Stanley FatMaxx tool box from Lowes. The toolbox has a heavy plastic lip. The brackets slide up into the lip about an inch or so (which also makes it easy to keep all the brackets lined up exactly). I drilled holes in the back of the toolbox to match the openings on the bracket. I placed a rounded head screw and washer inside the box (no sharp edges for hoses) and put a locking washer and nut on outside. The rest of the bracket is screwed directly into the top of the bumper with metal screws. (The bumper took the longest time and a new drill bit to accomplish: pilot holes and metal screws.) Because of this arrangement, the brackets cover the top half of the tool box. So the bottom half then rests against the bumper, which means it can't pivot away from the top because the bumper blocks the movement.

I saw some other posts asking about weight. I don't think that my set up would hold as much weight as the brackets HappyCamper38 made. I have 30 foot of sewer hose, an elbow and connectors in the box. I don't think they weigh that much. My goal was to keep the stinky stuff away from my clean storage areas.

I checked the set up to see if anything had come loose, but I've not tightened anything so far.


----------



## wtpops

If you do have a problem with it draging just turm the brackets over or drill anouther hole and rase it a bit. Looks good.


----------

